# Well my dream watch arrived yesterday + wrist shots P3



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

and I couldn't be happier with it.

Let me introduce Dornbluth 99.1 # 273


















Bracelet shots


































Strap shots


























Movement - I went easy on the engraving - just having September added rather than my name or anything too specific to me - Hey this is a keeper, but just in case ;-)


























Other


































I'm so glad now that I resisted the 99.0 the was sold at a very good price on the forum last year. Even though it was lovely, this one's mine, built just for me to my own spec


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Andy, You have a great looking watch, Congrats. Wear it,Enjoy it.
Regards Steve


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wow. Totally beautiful. Congratulations.

s.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



Just wonderful..............


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Amazingly gorgeous :-!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

I love the applied arabic numerals! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Just.................* e x q u i s i t e *


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Absolutely beautiful. I love the dial and applied numerals, and the engraving is a really nice touch. Enjoy it!


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Congrats. :-!

Looks absolutely stunning on the strap.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wow, that's a great piece, with beautiful details like the blue numerals and hands,and I love that cap piece on the center pinion, looks very refined.
Enjoy your watch!
DW


----------



## orangehole (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wow that is awesome!!

White dials with blued hands are my favorite! I have never seen a Dornbluth on a bracelet. That is one fine timepiece you have there. Congratulations!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Congrats! :-!

In future beauty is to be spelled D-O-R-N-B-L-Ü-T-H,

Volker ;-)


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wow!:-!
You better get back to work soon!


----------



## tcbonline (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Yeah it looks great on the bracelet. Beautiful watch!


----------



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



aikiman44 said:


> Wow!:-!
> You better get back to work soon!


Tell me about it ;-)

This really is me done for a while


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Absolutely, gob smackingly gorgeous. Congrats from rainy Sussex. :-!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Nice!

I really like the engraving. The date is a nice touch imagine someone finding that watch some day they'd know exactly when it was made. :-d


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

:-! When you get tired of it, I'll give you my shipping address. How about
next week?


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Beautiful Dornblüth*

Congratulations Andy.

That is a beautiful watch. I really like the blue on white.









Thanks for posting the excellent photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

That blue!
Though in one of the head on pics it looked to be a very dark shade. Does the blue come through only at an angle?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Hello,

In order to see the blue color, light needs to go through the layer, reflect from
the underlying metal and go back up through the layer to the point of observation.
Otherwise the layer looks dark.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wow thanks for sharing these nice photos!!!

I might move away from IWC Portuguese Chrono to this as my grail!!!


----------



## reverendkb (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

That's stunning, just stunning. Congrats! I'd be happy, too!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



persco said:


> Wow. Totally beautiful. Congratulations.
> 
> s.


+1 just stunning. :-!


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

The blue hands and numerals are superb. Wear it in good health!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



An authentic beauty...;-)
Congratulations


----------



## tee530 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Great watch, and great photography. You clearly know what you're doing both in selecting custom watches and taking pictures!

The quality of Dornblüth's hand engraving on the top plates is getting better and better over time, IMHO. The variable thicknesses and depths of the letters, the sharp points to the tips: all impressive.

I'm guessing you got the Quattro Arret option?


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Andy,

Looks great. The blue hands are outstanding.

Enjoy it.

Tom


----------



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



rationaltime said:


> Hello,
> 
> In order to see the blue color, light needs to go through the layer, reflect from
> the underlying metal and go back up through the layer to the point of observation.
> ...


Good explanation.

I can't find a way to capture the blue without also getting reflection on the crystal.


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

 This watch belongs on a strap though! :-!


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Absolutely a dream watch! I did not know that Dornblueth fabricated bracelets. How comfortable is it?


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Gorgeous! How does this one differ from the 99.0?


----------



## tee530 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



flyingpicasso said:


> Gorgeous! How does this one differ from the 99.0?


The 99.1 has a bigger and better proportioned seconds subdial. The 99.0 movement leaves the seconds where the original Unitas ebauche has it, whereas in the 99.1, Dirk adds a new, indirectly driven seconds wheel below the top plate to place the seconds subdial exactly where he wants it. This extra wheel turns in two additional jewels, giving a total of 20.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Hello tee530,

Thank you for explaining.

Thanks
rationaltime


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



rationaltime said:


> hello tee530,
> 
> thank you for explaining.
> 
> ...


+1 :-!


----------



## bishop (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Congrats. Great watch. This is my dream watch.

When did the blue applied numbers come out? I thought you could only get them in black or sliver/white.

Can we see some wrist shots please?

thanks.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Exquisite timepiece, congratulations! Looks great on both the bracelet and the strap (especially the strap), the engraving is a nice touch.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



Micha said:


> This watch belongs on a strap though! :-!


+1

Hugely beautiful, many congrats!!


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Oh man, that is just gorgeous! So simple yet so exquisite! Love the way the blue numerals and hands look like they are on fire!!

ENJOY!


----------



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Wrist shots


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Beauuuutiful


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Such a beautiful and exquisite timepiece and wonderful photos! :-! I really love that watch box design, as well. It's great to let the beauty peek out of the box like that, an original and absolytely charming idea, indeed.



andy tims said:


>


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

The blue looks unreal !!!:-!


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



bishop said:


> Congrats. Great watch. This is my dream watch.
> 
> When did the blue applied numbers come out? I thought you could only get them in black or sliver/white.
> 
> ...


Dirk offers a vast array of custom options on his pieces. In addition to blued applied numerals, he offers them in gold, silver, black, etc. On certain models (the 99.0 and 99.1, if I remember correctly), an enamel dial is available.

The one thing I've learned since I began dealing with Dirk in July is that he is enormously flexible, patient and accommodating of special requests. As an example, he and I corresponded for nearly two months discussing the details of a special movement and dial configuration I was after. I am now waiting for the first photos of my very own unique Dornbluth movement, a sort of "99.4 CS" which, I hope, will bear Serial No. 1.

And to the OP: Your 99.1 is absolutely stunning. I happen to like the steel bracelet. Although, let's face it: a Dornbluth would look amazing if it was mounted on a rubber band!

James


----------



## respond123 (Nov 20, 2007)

A true beauty it will only increase in value over the years. Congradulations. :-!


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

Everyone is being very polite so I have to be the one that is rude and ask how much it cost to that spec?


----------



## AryAka (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



andy tims said:


> Wrist shots


THIS IS NOT A WATCH!!! it is a DREAM!!! LOVEEEEEEEE IT


----------



## jack jack (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely, lovely watch. Really is very beautiful.


----------



## chronometre67 (Jan 3, 2008)

STUNNING BEAUTY ! 
what a classic piece.....and breathtaking movement !
( now i dont like my 5 k Pam no more.......)


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Dornblüth*

Stunning, love the texture the applied numerals provide, especially when the light plays off them and they show the blue. I'm a sucker for blued steel on a white field
Congrats


----------



## turban1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Beautiful Dornblüth*

Dear me, will someone stop this thread from resurfacing every day or so! When will it all end! how can decent people withstand the temptation? is there a more beautiful, indeed elegant watch? a watch more lovingly made by world class craftsmen, not packed with some bog-standard, mass produced movement? Stop it! Shoo! Go away! Finito! Get thee behind me, Satan! Cut it out! (thinks: well, it isn't really very expensive when you compare it too...)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

congratulations Andy.
Sweet Machine. LOVE the Front & Back :-!
wear it Well


----------



## rgordon3091 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Great watch, beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*

Damn beautiful watch! Hey Andy, are those applied dial markers made the same way as your flamed blue steel hands?


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Well my dream watch arrived yesterday*



Armchair said:


> The blue hands and numerals are superb. Wear it in good health!


*+1

*


----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats, an absolutely beautiful piece of art.
Enjoy in good health.
Cheers,
Q


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Amazing. Congrats.


----------

